# ときている



## Steven2

彼女は美人なんだよな。おまけに、頭がいいときている.
What does きているmean?


----------



## Aoyama

きている　comes from 来る, here it means : she is pretty, and on top of that she is clever [she comes with a good head].


----------



## Steven2

What is the subject, predicate verb and object of 頭がいいときている respectively?
Is 頭 the subject?
Is きている the predicate verb?
What's the relation between いい and 頭?
What's the relation between いい and ときている?
What is the grammatical function of と?


----------



## Aoyama

Is 頭 the subject ? No, here it's the object (she comes _with/と　_a good head)
Is きている the predicate verb ? Yes.
What's the relation between いい and 頭? 頭がいい= adjective, a *good* head (being clever)
What's the relation between いい and ときている? Refer to first question
What is the grammatical function of と? With ...


----------



## Steven2

Oh, actually 頭がいい is a noun instead of a phrase. I thought it was a phrase and I was confused why the headword is at the left.


----------



## Aoyama

> Oh, actually 頭がいい is a noun instead of a phrase


I'd say it's a_ locution_ rather, literally as you understand : "a head [that is] good" ...


----------



## Flaminius

Hi,

This reminds me of に違いない.  とくる (< ときている) does have a dictionary definition but it is far from satisfactory:


> *６* （「…ときたら」「…ときては」「…とくると」などの形で）ある物事を特に取り上げ強調して言う意を表す。特に…の場合は。…について言うと。「酒と*くる*と、からっきしだめだ」「甘い物と*き*たら、目がない」



I am at a loss how to answer the OP's questions:


> What is the subject, predicate verb and object of 頭がいいときている respectively?


頭がいい is a sentence in itself, so it is subordinated to きている, with と as the complementiser.  The problem is, however, that this leaves no apparent subject for the verb.  [I don't worry about the object because くる is an intransitive verb.] 

Perhaps I should stop analyzing it because it is best translated as an adverbial expression such as the one by *Aoyama*; "on top of that".


----------



## Aoyama

But then, is it true to say that 





> きている　comes from 来る


 ?


> it is best translated as an adverbial expression such as  (..) "on top of that".


But that is for おまけに, can 頭がいい be called an adverbial expression ?


----------



## Flaminius

Aaaah, sorry for the confusion.  You seem to have reached the right conclusion in the wrong way.

きている is of course a conjugation of くる.  No grammatical interpretation could change that fact.

おまけに as well as ときている are "on top of that".

I wrote that くる here does not have an apparent subject, but on a second thought it may be referring back to 彼女.


----------



## Aoyama

> I wrote that くる here does not have an apparent subject, but on a second thought _it may be referring back to_ 彼女.


that is obvious I would think ...


----------



## Flaminius

It is not that obvious if one attempts, ahem, transformations.  Under the supposition (which may or may not apply here) that only the subject noun can undergo passivisation (and become an adjunct meaning cause or agent), 彼女 cannot be the subject because the following passivisation in ungrammatical:
*彼女に頭がいいとこられた。
The whole subordinate clause is not the subject either.

I am still debating myself but とくる that governs a clause may be an impersonal verb.


----------



## rukiak

Steven2 said:


> 彼女は美人なんだよな。おまけに、頭がいいときている.
> What does きているmean?



Simply, you can think that おまけに〜ときている is a set phrase.
It means "plus".

She is beautiful, plus she is smart.


----------



## Aoyama

I would say :
She is beautiful, _and to boot_ she is smart.


----------



## Hard-beat

Yes, I agree with rukiak that it's best to see it as a set expression.

It does not make sense grammatically, otherwise.

頭がいいときてる could be read as 頭がよかったらきてる - which makes no sense.

And if と would be seen as having the meaning of "with", then the sentence should have been いい頭と or 頭がいいことと, as と connects to a noun, but not to a verb or i-adjective.


----------



## danana

Yes, おまけに is like "what's more", "on top of that", "as a bonus" or negatively, "what's worse".
頭がいい is a full sentence - Her head is good - ie, "she's is smart".

The くる of とくる indeed comes from the verb "to come".
Think of it as a motion - the fact that she is smart comes and hits you. There is a certain IMPACT.
In English, something like "It STRIKES me that she is smart".

Mixing it together in an naturalistic english construction: 
"What's more, she is strikingly smart."
or less direct,
"On top of that, you get the impression that she's very smart as well."


----------

